# Unlocking extra pipelines on the x800 pro



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

I was just wondering how to unlock the default 12 pipelines on my regualar ati x800 pro (manufactured by ati, not asus, or any other third party) to the 16 pipelines which is what the x800 XT uses......i know its possible...i just dont know how to do it....and it would save me a hundred bucks too .....because it would just turn my x800 pro into the x800 XT...any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. i have heard that this can only be done on the x800 pro VIVO cards.....any feedback would be awesome.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 30, 2004)

you only can flash a xt bios on a vivo card.
cause on vivo cards are orig xt chips working...may with lower clockrates.and doesnt pass some tests..but 16 pipes only disabled on vivo pro via bios...thats all! So you can flash simlpy a vivo to 16pipes....and may to the XT clockspeeds!

But non Vivo pro you can´t flash!!! Only some of the first x800pro chips, you can connect the pipes with a Hardmod...they all have a Lasercut on chip! Chance isn't god actually to flash them!
When you want by a x800 pro ,by a vivo Card....or you waste your Money!!!


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

man that sucks then dude....i wish i had not bought this regular ati x800 pro now  thanks for the reply crowley.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2004)

please dont make thread titles all in caps


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

oh ok im sorry wizzard for that.....i wont do it again...thanks for letting me know. Sorry dude.


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 1, 2004)

420KILLA said:
			
		

> man that sucks then dude....i wish i had not bought this regular ati x800 pro now  thanks for the reply crowley.




better get infos before you're going to by a 400 Bucks Card


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 2, 2004)

LOL well yeah i didnt know about overclocking then though....if i did i wouldnt have bought it


----------

